# Central Ohio Get together



## shoebiedoo (May 31, 2012)

I probably shouldn't go there because I'm not sure how much energy I have to put in to this, but we need to have one!!! I was thinking a get together at DEER CREEK state park (or like) would be a blast!!!!!!! Bring your sippy cups so Mr. Ranger doesn't spot you tasting the wine  My experience with camping here (which I would try to do) is, as long as you're responsible they leave you alone (for wine exchanges) There's also a really nice lodge at Betelle Barby Creek metro park here in the Columbus area that would be LOVELY! Looking for help and ideas on making this happen.

Shoe


----------



## ffemt128 (May 31, 2012)

This could be interesting. Any place to stay nearby? Could be good fox an overnight trip. I believe you are about 2 hours away, maybe more.


----------



## Flem (May 31, 2012)

Actually, Doug, he'll be closer to 3 hours from you. 

Depending on when and where it is, I might be "in", Steve. I have family in the area. Deer Creek may be a stretch though.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jun 1, 2012)

I was just throwing that out there. I think a lot of where we do it depends on who comes. I know Danger wants to come and he lives down south. I'm sure we could find something on the eastern side too. I'm not sure if there would be folks from Cinci and Dayton who want to go


----------

